

Re-creating the Real World - To what extent do we truly experience reality? - tdrnd
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=re-creating-the-real-world

======
eslachance
No point in clicking unless you're subscribed to Scientific American.

~~~
tdrnd
Ouch, my bad, sorry! Didn't notice it when submitting, likely due to
institutional access.

